# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  عقد الترخيص التجاري في سوريا

## هيثم الفقى

عقد الترخيص التجاري في سوريا

يشهد التعامل التجاري تطوراً مستمراً نتيجة ظهور حاجات جديدة يضع لها رجال الأعمال عقوداً نموذجية وتنتظم فيها علاقات أطرافها وفق عادات ما تلبث أن تلفت نظر المشرع والسلطات فتسن لها القوانين والأنظمة الإدارية الملائمة مما يتيح التطور السريع والمستمر للحقوق التجارية ومواكبتها لمقتضيات العصر . وقد ظهرت هذه المؤسسات الجديدة على الغالب في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وانتشرت منها إلى مختلف أقطار العالم حيث شاعت بأسمائها الأصلية أو مرادفات لها كالإيجار مع الوعد بالبيع Leasing وتحصيل الديون التجارية Factoring والتوزيع الحصري Concession والترخيص التجاري Franchising الذي تنصب عليه هذه الدراسة . وتبنى التجار العقود النموذجية الموضوعة لها إلى أن وضع المشرع والسلطات التشريعات والأنظمة الملائمة وعلق عليها أساتذة الحقوق وأصدرت فيها المحاكم القرارات القضائية التي استهدفت توصيفها وتحديد التزامات أطرافها والأحكام الحقوقية كالتي تتناولها، ولم تخرج سوريا عن هذه الظاهرة . 

أولاً : مفهوم عقد الترخيص التجاري وأغراضه: يستهدف عقد الترخيص التجاري الترخيص للغير باستثمار أحد الحقوق الفكرية أو أساليب الصنع ومده بالمواد الأولية والمعرفة الفنية المقتضية لتسويق مواد وخدمات معينة مقابل جعالة يسددها له المرخص له ، أما الحقوق الفكرية فقد تتناول شعاراً Enseigne أو رمزاً Logo أو براءة اختراع أو علامة تجارية أو رسماً أو نموذجاً صناعياً أو ملكية أدبية أو فنية الخ .. ويعمل المرخص على ترويج مبيعاته وخدماته بإقامة من الموزعين أو العملاء يقومون بتسوقها بالعلامة التجارية العائدة له وفق أساليب الصنع والتسويق Know-how التي وضعها وطورها فتنتشر أصنافه وعلاماته في مناطق وبلدان مختلفة وتوفر له موارد إضافية بكلفة محدودة فيسيطر بذلك على شبكة واسعة من الموزعين تمتد من إنتاج السلع والخدمات حتى إعادة البيع بالتجزئة إلى المستهلك وتعمل وفق تقنية مدروسة وأساليب فعالة وموحدة .أما المرخص لهم فيوفر لهم عقد الترخيص إمكانية صنع سلع جديدة مشهود لها بالجودة والرواج وتسويق خدمات مستحدثة في منطقة معينة مستفيداً من براءة الاختراع أو العلامة التجارية العائدة للمرخص ومن خبرته ومعونته الفينة ومن شيوع منتجاته وتنظيم عمله . 

ولقد شاع عقد الترخيص في ميدان المواد النفطية والآلات الميكانيكية والإلكترونية والأجهزة السمعية البصرية والألبسة الجاهزة والمطاعم وتأجير السيارات والنقل وأدوات التجميل ومؤسسات الرياضة والترفيه وغيرها . وما لبثت هذه الموجة أ، شملت سوريا فأبرمت فيها عقود الترخيص التجاري في ميدان الألبسة الجاهزة التي تحمل علامات تجارية شائعة في العالم وما لبثت شركات النقل العالمية أن تبنت العقود المذكورة فأبرمت شركة الطيران البريطانية مع الشركة البريطانية للمتوسط عقد ترخيص أجازت بموجبه لشركة المتوسط نقل الركاب جوا على طائرات تحمل اسم الطيران البريطانية وعلامتها ويسيرها طاقم يرتدي لباس الطيران البريطانية وأن كان مستخدمها لدى شركة المتوسط وتولت الطيران البريطانية عمل شركة المتوسط وتدريب العاملين لديها وتسويق بطاقات السفر والقيام بفعاليات الوكيل العام للمبيعات مقابل عمولة وبذلك تخلصت الطيران البريطانية من العجز الذي كان ينتاب أعمالها في المنطقة ومن الأعباء المترتبة على تشغيل طائراتها واستخدام العاملين عليها وفي مكاتبها مع استمرار نشر شعارها والاستفادة من نقل ركاب شركة المتوسط على مسافات تتجاوز بريطانيا ، واستفادت شركة المتوسط من خبرة الطيران البريطانية وشهرتها وشبكة زبائنها التي كانت تفتقر لها عند تأسيسها فحقق العقد مصالح الطرفين . 

ثانياً : توصيفه ومصادره : خلا التشريع السوري أسوة بالعديد من تشريعات العالم من نصوص تنظم عقد الترخيص التجاري وتحدد أحكامه وحقوق أطرافه والتزاماتهم وانتظم العاملون في ميدان الترخيص التجاري في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في " جمعية وطنية لرجال الأعمال المرخص لهم " تستهدف إطلاع رجال الأعمال على شروط عقد الترخيص ومميزاته ومدهم بالآراء والإرشاد ، أما المجموعة الاقتصادية الأوربية فقد أحدث فيها اتحاد أوربي لعقد الترخيص ووضعت لنفسها نظاماً أخلاقياً ما لبث أن اعتمدته دول المجموعة ، ونظراً لتعارض عقد الترخيص مع أحكام المادة 85 فقرة 1 من معاهدة روما التي تحظر التكتلات التي تحد من المزاحمة إلا إذا شملها الاستثناء المنصوص عليه في الفقرة 3 من تلك المادة والذي يتناول الاتفاقات الثنائية حول حصر بيع السلع وتوزيعها أو الحد من حقوق الملكية الصناعية ، فلقد أصدرت لجنة المجموعة نظاماً برقم 4087 وتضمن استثناء عقد الترخيص من الحظر الوارد في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 85 وتحديد الشروط التي يترتب على تحقيقها الاستفادة من الاستثناء المذكور ، واعتمدت فرنسا القواعد المذكورة في قانون Neiertz ومرسومه التنظيمي وقراره التطبيقي . 

وتستهدف هذه النصوص ضمان عدم قضاء عقود الترخيص التجاري على حرية المزاحمة أو تقييد المرخص له بحد أدنى للأسعار وحفظ حقوق المرخص لهم من طغيان المرخص ولا سيما من حيث المدة الدنيا للتعاقد التي تتيح له اهتلاك استثماراته وحمايته من تعسف المرخص في فسخ العقد أو رفض تجديده واسترداد مخزون المرخص له من البضائع بعد فسخ العقد والحرص على تسوية المنازعات بصورة ودية . 

ونظراً لحداثة هذا العقد ، اقترح بعض المؤلفين عده عقداً قائماً بذاته ، أسوة بغيره من العقود المستحدثة في التعامل التجاري . والواقع إن جمع عناصر عدة في اتفاق واحد لا يحول دون إخضاع كل شق منه إلى الأحكام التي تنطبق عليه لشيوعه في التعامل واستقرار القواعد الحقوقية والاجتهاد القضائي بصدده ويفضل رد الأمور إلى أصولها عوضاً عن استحداث قواعد جديدة لا تقوم على سوابق ثابتة ولا تحقق الاستقرار في التعامل والوحدة في الأحكام . 

ويرى بعضهم أن العقد المذكور يقترب من التوزيع التجاري الحصري الذي يلتزم فيه المرخص ببيع إنتاجه حصراً في منطقة معينة وبشروط معينة على يد الموزع مع الترخيص له عند الاقتضاء باستعمال علاماته التجارية كما يلتزم الموزع بعدم شراء مواد مماثلة من منتجين آخرين ، وتقترب أهداف الترخيص التجاري من مجموعات المصالح الاقتصادية في فرنسا وتضم عدة أشخاص طبيعيين أو اعتباريين بهدف تطوير نشاطهم الاقتصادي كإقامة مركز مشترك للبيع أو الشراء أو الاستيراد أو التصدير أو الأبحاث أو إقامة إدارة تجارية ومحاسبية موحدة لمشاريعهم ، ولا شك أن عقد التوزيع الحصري ينطبق في أغلب الحالات على عقد الترخيص التجاري عندما يقترن بالترخيص باستعمال علامة تجارية ، ونظراً لخلو التشريع السوري من أي تنظيم للعقود المذكورة فإننا نؤثر إخضاع عقود الترخيص التجاري إلى قواعد العقود التالية تبعاً لمضمون كل عقد وشروطه ومنها : 

1- التنازل عن الاسم التجاري أو الشعار إذا تناوله العقد ، علماً أن النص الوحيد الذي تضمنه قانون التجارة بهذا الصدد هو التنازل عن العنوان التجاري ( المواد 47 – 53 ) وقد حظرت المادة 47 من قانون التجارة " فصل العنوان التجاري عن المتجر والتفرغ عنه مستقلاً عن المتجر " مما يتعذر معه تنازل المرخص عن عنوانه التجاري في عقد الترخيص التجاري لاحتفاظ كل من المرخص والمرخص له في العقود المذكورة بمتجره مما يحول دون شمول العقد للعنوان التجاري ، هذا وان الأحكام المستفيضة التي تضمنها مشروع قانون المتجر بهذا الصدد لم يتم إقرارها بعد لتوضع موضع التنفيذ . 

2- الترخيص باستعمال حقوق الملكية الصناعية واستثمارها وتنظمها أحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم 47 تاريخ 9/10/1946 والمواد 687 حتى 707 من قانون العقوبات بالإضافة إلى اتفاقية اتحاد باريس وتعديلاتها . 

3- الترخيص باستعمال حقوق الملكية الأدبية والفنية واستثمارها وتنظمها المادتان 31 و 33 من قانون الصحافة رقم 35 تاريخ 8/10/1949 والمواد 708 –715 من قانون العقوبات ، أما اتفاقية برن لعام 1886 وتعديلاتها فلقد انسحبت منها سوريا إبان الوحدة مع مصر ولم تعد للانضمام إليها حتى هذا التاريخ . 

4- حصر البيع أو الشراء وتقييد المزاحمة ويخضعان إلى القواعد العامة لعقد البيع والالتزامات بما فيها حظر تعاطي مهنة معينة لمدة محدودة في الزمان أو المكان وذلك نظراً لحظر التنازل عن الحرية الشخصية ، وهنا أيضاً تضمن مشروع قانون المتجر أحكاماً تفصيلية كانت ستسد الفراغ التشريعي في هذا المضمار . 

5- تقديم المعونة الفنية والتنازل عن أساليب الصنع وتدريب المرخص له وعماله وتخضع لقواعد عقد المقاولة ( المواد 612-633 من القانون المدني ) . 

وعليه يجب الرجوع في تحديد النظام القانوني لعقود الترخيص التجاري إلى المعايير التالية : 

أ‌- شروط العقد المبرم بين الطرفين إذا كانت لا تتعارض مع النصوص القانونية الإلزامية في سوريا ( في حال خضوع العقد إلى القانون السوري ) أو في البلد الذي اعتمد الطرفان قانونه لتنظيم علاقاتهما بمقتضى المادة 20 من القانون المدني ما لم تتعارض مع النظام العام في سوريا ( المادة 30 من القانون المدني ) . 

ب‌- الأحكام التفسيرية التي تضمنها القانون المطبق على أساس العقد ما دامت لا تتعارض مع مضمون عقد الطرفين . 

ت‌- العرف المحلي والدولي المعتمد في العقود المماثلة . 

ث‌- ما قرره الاجتهاد والفقه حول العقد المذكور .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

عقد الترخيص التجاري في سوريا - 2- 


ثالثا: التزامات الطرفين : لا بد من تحديد التزامات الطرفين بموجب الشروط التي تدرج عادة في عقود الترخيص التجاري والعرف العالمي في هذا المضمار . 

1- التزامات المرخص : وتتناول على الغالب : أ- التنازل للمرخص له عن حق استعمال الاسم التجاري أو الشعار أو العلامة التجارية أو الرسوم أو النماذج التي يعتمدها المرخص في تسويق منتجاته من السلع والخدمات وعليه ضمان ملكيته للعناصر المذكورة وحقه في الترخيص للغير باستعمالها بالشروط الواردة في العقد ، وإذا قام المرخص بتعديل اسمه التجاري أو شعاره فليس له أن يفرض على المرخص له استعمال الاسم أو الشعار الجديد دون إرادته . ب- التنازل للمرخص له عن حق استعمال أو استثمار براءة الاختراع وأساليب الصنع والتسويق التي يعتمدها في تسويق منتجاته وتوفير خدماته ، ويستلزم ذلك موافاة المرخص له بجميع المعلومات اللازمة وتدريبه وعناصره عليها وتطويرها وتحسينها باستمرار ، وللمرخص مراقبة استعمال المرخص له للحقوق المذكورة والإطلاع على سير العمل في مؤسسته وحساباته عند الاقتضاء ، وعلى المرخص عدم إطلاع الغير على المعلومات المذكورة لئلا يزاحموا المرخص له في استعماله .وقد ينص العقد على منح المرخص حق الاستفادة من التحسينات التي قد يدخلها المرخص له على الحقوق المذكورة . ج- بيع المرخص له بصورة حصرية المواد الأولية اللازمة لتصنيع السلع المتعاقد عليها مع الامتناع عن بيعها لمنافسيه وتقديم الخدمات والتقنية اللازمة والقيام بالدعاية المقتضية لمنتجاته والتي قد يساهم المرخص له في نفقاتها عند الاقتضاء . د- عدم إنهاء العقد أو الامتناع عن تجديده بصورة تعسفية واسترداد مخزون المرخص له من المواد الأولية أو البضائع عند انتهاء مدة العقد وفق الشروط التي يتضمنها في هذا المسار . 

2- التزامات المرخص له : ومن أهم مقوماتها : أ- دفع المبالغ المتفق عليها مع المرخص لدخول شبكة التوزيع العائدة له أو مقابل حصوله على حق استعمال حقوق الملكية الفكرية وأساليب الصنع العائدة للمرخص بالإضافة إلى أجور الخدمات والمعونة الفنية وتدريب عناصر المرخص له ودفع ثمن المواد الأولية والسلع التي يتعامل بها في مواعيدها والمساهمة عند الاقتضاء مع المرخص في الدعاية لمنتجاته المذكورة . ب- استعمال حقوق الملكية الفكرية المذكورة بالشروط المتفق عليها بما في ذلك المحافظة على المظهر الخارجي لأماكن البيع والسلع المتعاقد عليها مع تخصيص الأموال والعناصر اللازمة لذلك . ج- شراء الحد الأدنى من المواد الأولية والسلع المتفق عليها والسعي لبلوغ الحد الأدنى لرقم الأعمال المحدد في العقد . د- عدم مزاحمة المرخص لهم الآخرين الداخلين في شبكة توزيع المرخص وعدم شراء المواد الأولية المتفق عليها من مصادر غير محددة في العقد .هـ - مراعاة توصيات المرخص في تحديد ثمن مبيعات المرخص له وخدماته . و – المحافظة على سرية الحقوق الفكرية وأساليب الصنع التي قدمها المرخص وعدم إفشائها للغير ودفع تعرض الغير للحقوق المذكورة وأخطار المرخص بما قد يكتشفه المرخص له منها . ز – عدم تنازل المرخص له للغير عن العقد أو عن متجره أثناء فترة سريانه خلافاً للشروط المتفق عليها . 

رابعاً : حقوق الغير : 1- مؤجر العقار المتخذ مقراً لمتجر المرخص له : يملك المرخص له المتجر العائد له ويعد زبائن ذلك المتجر مرتبطين به ولذلك يعود للمرخص له التنازل عن حق استئجار العقار الذي يقوم به متجره إلى الغير في حال بيع متجره بكامله ، وعلى المرخص له أن يراعي أحكام عقد إيجار العقار المذكور وألا يضمن عقد الترخيص التجاري شروطاً تنال من حقوق المؤجر . 

2- المهندسون المعماريون : وقد يفرض المرخص على المرخص له اللجوء لخدمات مهندس معمار معين لتنفيذ التصميم الذي وضعه المهندس المذكور لمتجره ، وتعد حقوق ذلك المهندس على تصميمه ملكية فنية لا يجوز التجاوز عليها ما دام المرخص له قد تعهد بمراعاتها في عقد الترخيص . 

3- المرخص لهم الآخرون : إن العقد الذي يبرمه المرخص لا يقتصر على شخص واحد يجيز له استعمال علامته وتوزيع منتجاته وخدماته إنما يشمل شبكة من الموزعين يرتبطون مع المرخص بعقود مماثلة ويعملون وفق تقنية وأساليب محددة ويرتبطون على الغالب بأسعار موحدة ، وينص العقد عادة على ارتباط كل واحد من هؤلاء الموزعين بعدم مزاحمة الموزعين الآخرين طيلة مدة العقد وخلال فترة معينة بعد انتهائه . 

4- الزبائن والمستهلكون : يرتبط الزبائن المذكورون بكل واحد من الموزعين المرخص لهم عن طريق العلامة التجارية وغيرها من العناصر المرتبطة بمتجر الموزع ، غير أن الدور الذي تقوم به علامة المرخص وشعاره والمظهر الخارجي الموحد لمتاجر الموزعين في اجتلاب الزبائن إنما يجعل للمرخص سيطرة مباشرة على هؤلاء الزبائن فإذا انتهى عقد أحد الموزعين وحرم من استعمال الشعار أو العلامات التي تجتلب الزبائن تحول هؤلاء إلى خلفه . 

تلك هي القواعد الأساسية التي يخضع لها على الغالب عقد الترخيص التجاري في سوريا وينبغي الرجوع لأحكام كل عقد لتحديد مضمونه وآثاره في ضوء العادات التجارية وقواعد الفقه والاجتهاد القضائي التي لا بد من صدورها في هذا المضمار فإذا تعرض المشرع للعقد المذكور أو لعقد التوزيع الحصري الذي يقترب منه فلا بد أن يراعي السيطرة التي يحققها كلا العقدين للمنتج أو المرخص على الموزعين ويحاول حمايتهم من سيطرة المرخص إذا بدت تعسفية ويحافظ على حرية المزاحمة التي تبدو مهددة بالعقدين المذكورين .

----------

